# IPA as a glass cleaner



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

If it OK to use IPA diluted with distilled water on the glass? I don't like Fast Glass, it is a little too greasy for me so as I have IPA spare wondered if this would suffice. 

Thanks again


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah can do as fast glass is also alcohol based.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

YEah it's fine, I often give the windscreen a wipe down with IPA before applying RainX or similar to ensure it is properly clean and grease free.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

It will be great for removing oils and greases but it does nothing for particulate matter that water alone won't achieve. So if you have a really dirty screen, you do need the added power of a surfactant, as you will find in a formulated glass cleaner.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

depends i actually keep a few some that are more water based and some IPA based ones the IPA based ones i find are far better interior wise. 

IPA itself will be pretty good at removing films etc. i would not use it at 99.9% though it will flash to quickly for you to really get round the windscreen your better with a 50/50 mix.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

A slight aside which might be of interest to some of you... you can use denatured ethanol instead of IPA. Industrially, they are basically the same price but denatured ethanol is much safe to use than IPA which is a noteworthy eye hazard.

Just for your info.


----------



## Ninj (Mar 22, 2011)

+1
50:50 IPA is fine if you don't have anything else to hand. It's also great at removing greasy paw prints from interior glass, iPhone screens etc.

I had a bit of 99% IPA in a bottle whos lid I lost, I ended up mixing it around 1:4 with my glass cleaner and it has enhanced it nicely.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

If you don't get on with fast glass, try diluting it. I mix mine with 2 parts water and I find it still cleans well and doesn't dry quite as quickly


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

A 10% IPA solution with a drop of washing up liquid will clean just fine.
If you get TSDA in your eye it stings it is a skin and eye irritant,
DEBS is the non irritant version but again only for skin,it will sting your eyes!


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

I tried neat IPA with a clean cotton cloth recently, hoping it would cut through that misty build up you get on interior glass surfaces after a while. I found all it really did was move it around a lot and produce greasy-looking smears. The rear quarters in my car are very difficult to get to so I need to try and find something that'll cut through the cack and clean the up without smearing around and around. I might try some of these mixtures so see if they improve on a poor start.


----------



## osystem (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi !

Try the Stjärnagloss Glass Brightener, I have never tryed a better glass cleaner.


----------



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

I use a MF cloth dampened down with hot water and then a splash of IPA on the top. Have another dry MF handy to follow behind. Cleans absolutely anything, glass, TV screens, laptops etc. I'm pretty sure most of the cleaning effect is just using the MF with the hot water, but the IPA seems to help it dry almost instantly. Fastglass on the windscreen though, cuts right through the bugs


----------

